# Found a HICAS Lsd, will it fit my car? And Quick spark plug Q



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

So I went to the junkyard today and I found a wrecked 91 240sx SE with HICAS 4 way steering and ABS. My car has neither (its a base model 91 240sx), will I still be able to use the differential alright? I've searched and have found half the people say don't use the differential with ABS, the other half says it doesn't matter, but no one has mentioned whether the HICAS will cause any problems at all. 

Also, I ordered some NGK Iridium IX's part# BKR5EIX, I was just curious if this is the right spark plug for my car or should I use a different heat range? I have a pretty much stock KA with intake and exhaust.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

200sxOuTKasT said:


> So I went to the junkyard today and I found a wrecked 91 240sx SE with HICAS 4 way steering and ABS. My car has neither (its a base model 91 240sx), will I still be able to use the differential alright? I've searched and have found half the people say don't use the differential with ABS, the other half says it doesn't matter, but no one has mentioned whether the HICAS will cause any problems at all.
> 
> Also, I ordered some NGK Iridium IX's part# BKR5EIX, I was just curious if this is the right spark plug for my car or should I use a different heat range? I have a pretty much stock KA with intake and exhaust.


It is my understanding that the HICAS differential SHOULD NOT be used without a HICAS car. I don't think you will snap an axle or any crazy shite like that, but I have heard that it's just better to buy an LSD that is made for the non-HICAS 240... I don't know as much about the HICAS as I probably should.. I've only worked on 1 before and it had nothing to do with the steering or differential, so I haven't really had a problem..


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

200sxOuTKasT said:


> So I went to the junkyard today and I found a wrecked 91 240sx SE with HICAS 4 way steering and ABS. My car has neither (its a base model 91 240sx), will I still be able to use the differential alright? I've searched and have found half the people say don't use the differential with ABS, the other half says it doesn't matter, but no one has mentioned whether the HICAS will cause any problems at all.
> 
> Also, I ordered some NGK Iridium IX's part# BKR5EIX, I was just curious if this is the right spark plug for my car or should I use a different heat range? I have a pretty much stock KA with intake and exhaust.


The HICAS differential will bolt up with no problem. However the ABS makes the differential a tad bit longer; the driveshaft that's used is about 1/2" shorter then your original one. You can use your own driveshaft as long as it doesn't bottom out at the tranny output shaft.

Why go with Iridium plugs; IMO, you won't get any better performance. Stay with the OEM plugs.


----------



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

*I own a HICAS*

Hey dude, 
I own a 91 240sx with HICAS, and it DOESNT have ABS. so i would guess just logically that you shouldnt have ABS in your car in order for them to work, I LOVE the HICAS though, on the highway doing 180, feels like your solidly planted to the ground. and the manuvering of it is real fun. Not the best for drifting but hey, i live in northern alberta, there is not real anywhere to do that stuff. Anyways, if you got any questions about a HICAS car feel free to ask any time, any one. Thanks dudes and keep on driving.


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

So it seems wheather or not HICAS would matter at all, as long as I still have the original parts to my differential I can swap some of the stuff back and forth to make it fit my car? Because I'd really would like an lsd that I don't have to maintain every 3000 miles and pay a grand for it; just something to get me by for the time being.


----------

